# 16' Lowe Jon w 40hp 4S mercury...need prop suggestions



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

The prop I ran on that boat with a 50hp 2 stroke merc was a trophy sport 14dia 13pitch ss you are more than welcome to try that prop .Being your getting a 4 stroke the power curve will be different ,I don't know about gearing and splines.It worked supper and flew ,If not to late Id pay a few bucks more and get the 50hp merc or even the 60 which I have heard nothing but good from guides who run them the weights should all be the same.I have also heard good things about the Spitfire from mecury but have not tried one some more input from members would sure be nice I am also curious. Thanks JRP


----------



## last_flat (May 13, 2007)

Thanks John...Tried a Black Diamond 3 blade aluminum 10 3/8 x 13 and it seems perfect. Great hole shot and tops out at 33mph. Boat ran great, going to try and get to Flamingo this Sat and get it up on Snake Bight!!


----------

